# CVS Cigars & Pipes?



## VaStogie (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok, I'm new here so be kind please. I'm sure most are aware that CVS drugstores are going to discontinue selling all tobacco products and in my area they have most tobacco products on clearance at 75% off. With that being said are there any cigars worth trying that CVS sells? I have seen bundles that advertise "handmade" and "natural wrapper" but none have been humidified. Oh and I'm not interested in anything flavored. I come from a pipe smoking background and actually embrace some of the over the counter pipe tobaccos and Dr. Grabow pipes along with my "better" pipes and tobaccos so I didn't know if there were any hidden treasures that could be brought back to correct humidity and enjoyed. To date I have only smoked 2 machine made "gas station" cigars and I wasn't a fan. Thanks for any info.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

if it doesn't need to be humidified than forget about it.


----------



## Kegen (Aug 9, 2014)

Yup I agree with Chasm. I would however pick up any pipes they have. I've seen a few people who got some good MM and Grabows for a really nice price. Plus pick up some cheap pipe tobacco if you think you might like it, if not then you really didn't lose much


----------



## VaStogie (Aug 14, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> if it doesn't need to be humidified than forget about it.


Yeah true, I figure I know what the answer is but just wanted to put the feelers out in case someone knows something I don't. I will go grab a new Grabow to knock around with and a couple of cobs to try new tobaccos in.


----------



## Bubb (May 28, 2014)

They may have a Punch or Mancanudo fresh pack if cheap enough I would pick one or two up.


----------



## Bryan1021 (Aug 9, 2014)

Antonio Y Cleopatra Grenadier are not "bad" cigars.....in a pinch. Most are "dry" rotting on shelves. It is actually what got me into cigars years ago. They can't be found now in my local gas stations. A Rite Aid up the street sells the 10 count tin of Macanudo's (forgot the specific name, as I do a lot of the little cigars); vacuumed sealed. If drastically on sale? Yes. If not, no. I bought some one time....in a pinch.....didn't have the best experience. My experience with Macanudo has been 50/50. Cannot speak for pipe tobacco, I only buy premium. Can't go wrong with a Missouri Cob though.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

I like the Parodi Kings. They are dry cured, so they do not need to be humidified. They are a little rough looking, but all tobacco, and not bad. I smoke them on the golf course, and sometimes instead of a pipe while I am driving.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

RAM ROD, that is all.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

VaStogie said:


> Ok, I'm new here so be kind please. I'm sure most are aware that CVS drugstores are going to discontinue selling all tobacco products and in my area they have most tobacco products on clearance at 75% off. With that being said are there any cigars worth trying that CVS sells? I have seen bundles that advertise "handmade" and "natural wrapper" but none have been humidified. Oh and I'm not interested in anything flavored. I come from a pipe smoking background and actually embrace some of the over the counter pipe tobaccos and Dr. Grabow pipes along with my "better" pipes and tobaccos so I didn't know if there were any hidden treasures that could be brought back to correct humidity and enjoyed. To date I have only smoked 2 machine made "gas station" cigars and I wasn't a fan. Thanks for any info.


I'm going to sound like a snob, but honestly I think spending any money on mediocre cigars is a bad idea. Buying 20 cigars for $1 each that would be better tossed in the garbage is dumb when you could buy two great $10 cigars and get 3-4 hours of bliss from them.

/preachy douche mode off


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

It all depends on what you're looking for. If you are hoping to find some hidden gems that are the equivalent of good premium cigars, then, no, that's not going to happen, any more than you're going to find pipes there that are on par with Dunhill. If you're looking for some cheap, mediocre-at-best smokes for the occasion when that's all you want, then you might get lucky. I've smoked quite a few machine-made cigars and I have to say about the only thing they have in common with premium, long-filler cigars is that you light them both. Frankly, they're much more like cigarettes.


----------



## VaStogie (Aug 14, 2014)

Bubb said:


> They may have a Punch or Mancanudo fresh pack if cheap enough I would pick one or two up.


Good idea, seems like the only thing worth looking for if I swing by the store.


----------



## VaStogie (Aug 14, 2014)

mark_j said:


> I'm going to sound like a snob, but honestly I think spending any money on mediocre cigars is a bad idea. Buying 20 cigars for $1 each that would be better tossed in the garbage is dumb when you could buy two great $10 cigars and get 3-4 hours of bliss from them.
> 
> /preachy douche mode off


LOL you don't sound like a snob. I only smoke 2-5 cigars a week so if I smoke I want it to be good and I would prefer to smoke fewer good cigars than more junk ones. That's not to bash anyone who might like the non-premium cigars because I say if you like it smoke it, after all it's for enjoyment so enjoy what you want.


----------



## VaStogie (Aug 14, 2014)

ghe said:


> It all depends on what you're looking for. If you are hoping to find some hidden gems that are the equivalent of good premium cigars, then, no, that's not going to happen, any more than you're going to find pipes there that are on par with Dunhill. If you're looking for some cheap, mediocre-at-best smokes for the occasion when that's all you want, then you might get lucky. I've smoked quite a few machine-made cigars and I have to say about the only thing they have in common with premium, long-filler cigars is that you light them both. Frankly, they're much more like cigarettes.


To be honest I was looking to see if there was some premium equivalent...sealed...and not dried out...but knew that was very likely not the case. I will say however, in my pipe collection I have a couple of Dunhills that sit beside my Dr. Grabows on my rack and they smoke great and I don't worry about babying them when I take them out. Just my experience but I know Grabows are hit or miss.


----------



## VaStogie (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the input everyone! I went by CVS while out today and actually found something I wanted to try. I picked up a tin of Romeo y Julieta Romeos 10 count and a tin of Macanudo ascots 10 count, for a little over $4 per tin. I've never tried any of the smaller cigars and they seemed to be sealed well so we will see.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

Is this all CVS stores or just in your state? If it's nation wide, I'll have to go check it out and see if they have any decent pipes.


----------



## J0N47H4N (Jan 26, 2014)

Seems to be nationwide. Went to my local CVS to pick up a pipe and they were all sold out. They were selling 32 dollars pipes for 3 bux.


----------



## VaStogie (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah, my understanding is it's nationwide however the discounts aren't the same at every store at least not in my area.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been to 5 different CVS stores. None of them had any interesting cigars, pipe tobacco, or pipes. Until today. The last store I visited had ONE pipe. A Dr Graybow Savoy for $8. So I snagged it.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

It annoyed me when the CEO got all preachy with "there is no safe level of tobacco use" (or something like that) so I hope they get stuck with tons of inventory and take a big hit on it.

I know I know, sorry to go off the rails......


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I went to our local CVS and cleaned them out of all the Macanudo, Cohiba and Romeo y Julieta little cigars, a few boxes of Dutch Masters Corona Deluxes, and some great A & C Genadiers Candela pantellas. I'm going back when I get some more money....


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Parodi, Di Nobili are worth the 75 percent off for sure.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I usually frequent Walgreens or Rite Aid, but went to CVS for Grabbed a tin of Romeos for toothpaste as an excuse to see what the fuss was about. They were already wiped out for the most part, but I got the last Romeos by RyJ tin for $3.09. 

Never had them, but why not try for 3 bucks?


----------



## Bryan1021 (Aug 9, 2014)

With all this talk, I might stop by a CVS; I wouldn't mind some Macanudo tins for 75% off.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Picked up 2 tins of RyJ - maybe I should go back for more at $4.49 each. Also got a box of Parodis for $2 and a corn cob pipe on a whim for the same. Will check out the other branches.


----------



## IAmThing (Jun 28, 2014)

VaStogie said:


> Ok, I'm new here so be kind please. I'm sure most are aware that CVS drugstores are going to discontinue selling all tobacco products and in my area they have most tobacco products on clearance at 75% off. With that being said are there any cigars worth trying that CVS sells? I have seen bundles that advertise "handmade" and "natural wrapper" but none have been humidified. Oh and I'm not interested in anything flavored. I come from a pipe smoking background and actually embrace some of the over the counter pipe tobaccos and Dr. Grabow pipes along with my "better" pipes and tobaccos so I didn't know if there were any hidden treasures that could be brought back to correct humidity and enjoyed. To date I have only smoked 2 machine made "gas station" cigars and I wasn't a fan. Thanks for any info.


I work at a CVS, and I've bought numerous cigars from them. I got a tin of miniature Cohibas, miniature Macanudos, and a tin of Romeo y Julieta Romeos, for starters. I also grabbed some Al Capone Slims rum dipped which I do enjoy. Parodi are really nice as well, and they're dry cured, so humidification isn't truly necessary. And I got some Antonio y Cleopatra grenadiers, some Tobacco Place Palma Maduros, and even a 4-pack of Don Seville handmades. Dirt cheap, I'll say. I say a lot of them are worth trying at the sub-$2 prices they're asking, but that's just me. I enjoy all sorts of tobaccos, from cheap filtered cigars to premium handmades, so maybe I'm a bit too lenient


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Got some Macanudo ascots at another branch today, and noticed the Don Seville and Hampton Arms 3- and 4-packs for around $2. Anyone had these? At least they're in humi-packs... And i read online that they're made by J.C Newman. In fact, I think I'll start a separate thread on them.

They also had "Factory Value" bundles for under $5, and Tobacco Place Pal'ma maduros dirt cheap, though neither humidified. Pretty wide selection but mostly junk. I do like Parodis especially for the price, but how many do I really need?


----------



## J0N47H4N (Jan 26, 2014)

Went to another location and picked up some toscano cigars for a buck and a Romeo tin for 3. Not bad. Never did find a pipe though. Apparently someone cleaned them all out.


----------



## VaStogie (Aug 14, 2014)

beercritic said:


> I've been to 5 different CVS stores. None of them had any interesting cigars, pipe tobacco, or pipes. Until today. The last store I visited had ONE pipe. A Dr Graybow Savoy for $8. So I snagged it.


This thread is getting a little long in the tooth I know but the CVS thing runs until Sept 1st and I had to show off my $8 Dr. Grabow Find.


----------

